# PUR(e) SABOTAGE ACHTUNG!



## EllisDee81 (23. September 2007)

Servus Leute,

es ist schon lustig... heute morgen hab ich auf dieser Seite in nem anderen Unterforum was darüber gelesen, wie Leute außerhalb unseres schönen Landes derbe Probleme mit Fallen, Angelschnüren und Ästen sowie Nägeln haben...

Heute Nachmittag haben wir dann mal die neue Permanente in St Ingbert ausgecheckt. Ich hab mir echt noch gedacht, so von wegen hehe hier und heute auf der neuen offiziellen Pur wird schon keiner Fallen stellen...

Aber leider weit gefehlt. Losgefahren sind wir am Park n Ride in Stingbert West. Der Beschilderung der grünen STrecke gefolgt, sind wir dann ne Weile in die offizielle Fahrtrichtung gefahren. Irgendwann gehts den Stiefel über nen schmalen Trail hoch. Den Trail kenn ich von früher, runter geht der richtig gut ab, sind n Paar Steine drin und ein Sand Anlieger Wallride, ihr wisst bestimmt welchen Trail ich meine. Als wir hoch sind, haben von Zeit zu Zeit immer wieder Äste auf dem Trail gelegen... als ordentliche Sportler natürlich alles schön weggeräumt bis wir um ne Ecke weiter gekommen sind. 
Aus den Ästen sind dann schon Baumstämme geworden, richtig mies hinter Kurven plaziert.
Und dann, was sehen unsre Augen da, ein Ehepaar, etwa Mitte 50 läuft 300 m vor uns den Trail hoch und zieht die Äste aud den Trail    

Wir also Gas gegeben um die Zur Rede zur Stellen... erst wollten Sie abstreiten, dann haben sies zugegeben, von wegen wir kommen seit 40 Jahren hierher, wir sollten langsam fahre, es sei ihnen shitegal das dabei Leute richtig übel stürzen können. Einfach nur ganz mies, dann sind sie feige weiter den Berg hoch abgehauen. Selbst leichtes Anpöbeln hat nichts gebracht die sind nicht drauf eingegangen. und einfach so auf die Fresse hauen ist nicht mein Ding und leider auch strafbar, von daher leichtes Herbeiführen einer Notwehrsituation ging nicht  

Das Schlimme daran finde ich dass es sich ersten um die offizielle Strecke handelt und zweitens, dass es sich bei dem Ehepaar nicht um einen sturen senilen Naziopa handelt, sondern um Leute die auf mich wirklich einen gebildeten Eindruck gemacht haben. Die hatten schon gut Kohle, hat man direkt erkannt... ist aber auch gut so, dann sind die Straf- Tagessätze höher.. 

Das Geile an der Sache ist, dass ich sie später zu 95% auf der STraße wiedererkannt habe. "Leider" waren sie dort nicht mehr zu Fuß, sondern in ihrem schwarzen offenen Mercedes (?SL?)... nicht aktuelles Modell aber auch nicht uralt.. deswegen auch die Vermutung mit der Kohle. Aber das Beste, ich hab das Nummernschild.SB-G und eine Zahl. Da ich leider nicht hundertprozentig sicher bin, ob sie es waren, nenn ich die eine Zahl nicht hier öffentlich. Ich will ja keine Verleumdung oder sowas begehen. Wenn ihr das Auto irgendwo seht, passt auf, wer weiß zu was die noch fähig sind, vom Stämmequerleger zum Nagelbrett und Schnurspanner ists oft nicht weit und so uneinsichtig wie die waren...

Ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich zu der Bullizei gehen soll... was meint ihr... oder über Bürgermeister aus Stingbert? Weiß jemand, wer sich stark für die Pur engagiert hat und auf kommunaler Ebene was zu sagen hat? Vielleicht interessiert die das Nummernschild samt 2 Zeugenausagen ja... 

Musste meinem Ärger unbedingt mal Luft machen... haltet die Augen offen

So long..


----------



## popeye_mzg (23. September 2007)

Salü, 
du sprichst ja schon im Plural. 
Daher meine bescheidene Frage: 
*Wieso habt "ihr" nicht direkt die Polizei verständigt*, anstatt das jetzt hier zu posten? 
Angst vor der eigenen Courage???
Sollen sich andere Biker wegen solchen "Vollpfosten" wie ihr sie gesehen / angesprochen und dabei "auf frischer Tat" ertappt habt verletzen und dies sogar möglw. schwer ??
Mann, mann, mann .... tolle Zivilcourage .... 
Eine Anzeige ist m.M. nach das einzig richtige, das eine derartig "versuchte (ggf. schwere) Körperverletzung" nach sich ziehen müsste.

Musste "meinem" Ärger (über euch) auch mal Luft machen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EllisDee81 (23. September 2007)

was schreibstn du fürn Müll meinste die Bullen kommen da hoch? Und die Leute fragen ob sie mir grad mal ihr Handy leihen? Angeschrien und nachdrücklich gefragt was die ******* soll haben wir ja...
Wenn Zivilcourage in deinen Augen auf Fresse hauen ist, dann mag das bei dir aufn Dorf so sein bei mir jedenfalls nicht sonst mach ich nichts anderes als mich auf die selbe Stufe wie das Ehepaar zu stellen, außerdem würde das Ehepaar durch meinen Strafantrag meine Adresse rausfinden und ne Gegenanzeige wegen KV machen und das bringts dann? Das hätte nur gebracht, dass ich wahrscheinlich keine ANzeige gemacht hätte.....und hier poste ich das Ganze zuerst mit dem Gedanken, ob man nicht besser an einer anderen STelle ansetzen sollte, damit die SAche nicht in irgendwelchen bürokratischen Kellern verschwindet.... also erst denken


----------



## popeye_mzg (23. September 2007)

EllisDee81 schrieb:


> was schreibstn du fürn Müll meinste die Bullen kommen da hoch? Und die Leute fragen ob sie mir grad mal ihr Handy leihen? Angeschrien und nachdrücklich gefragt was die ******* soll haben wir ja...
> Wenn Zivilcourage in deinen Augen auf Fresse hauen ist, dann mag das bei dir aufn Dorf so sein bei mir jedenfalls nicht sonst mach ich nichts anderes als mich auf die selbe Stufe wie das Ehepaar zu stellen, außerdem würde das Ehepaar durch meinen Strafantrag meine Adresse rausfinden und ne Gegenanzeige wegen KV machen und das bringts dann? Das hätte nur gebracht, dass ich wahrscheinlich keine ANzeige gemacht hätte.....und hier poste ich das Ganze zuerst mit dem Gedanken, ob man nicht besser an einer anderen STelle ansetzen sollte, damit die SAche nicht in irgendwelchen bürokratischen Kellern verschwindet.... also erst denken



Habe ich irgendetwas von "auf die Fresse hauen" erwähnt? NEIN!
Also lass das bitte mit deinem "AufdieFresseimDorfgeschwafel" ok?
Also erst LESEN, DENKEN und dann SCHREIBEN.
Mit Zivilcourage meinte ich eine "simple" Anzeige, wenn ihr schon mit mehrere "Zeugen" wart, die diese Leute beim Ausführen der "Tat" gesehen haben. 
Zudem was heißt zu "95 %" wieder erkannt?
Habt ihr das Kfz-Kennzeichen, oder nicht? 
Waren es die betreffenden Personen, oder nicht?
Denn wenn, dann solltet ihr mal "Nägel mit Köpfen" machen, oder?

Was meinst du u.a. mit deinem Post _"außerdem würde das Ehepaar durch meinen Strafantrag meine Adresse rausfinden und ne Gegenanzeige wegen KV machen"_??
Kannst du das mal klarstellen? Haste / habt ihr nun nur "gepöbelt", oder gar körperliche Gewalt angewendet die eine Körperverletzung darstellt?

Und wenn du dir die Mühe gemacht hättest (und nicht Sachen aus dem Zusammenhang reißt) und meinen Post in Gänze gelesen hättest, habe ich lediglich eine sofortige Anzeige ins Spiel gebracht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich andere Biker dazu äußern ....
(@ Limit, du hast ne PN !)


----------



## rimeraz (23. September 2007)

@EllisDee81:

Wenn Ihr das Paar im gleichen Stil zugetextet habt wie Du hier schreibst, wundert mich nicht, dass sie nicht auf Euch eingegangen sind und sich nicht einsichtig zeigten.

Du schreibst hier ziemlich unstrukturiert und ich hatte meine liebe Not, Deinen Ausführungen zu folgen. Vielleicht konnten die Herrschaften Dir ebenfalls nicht folgen.

Aber vielleicht bringt es etwas Licht ins Dunkel, wenn popeyes Fragen beantwortet sind.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (23. September 2007)

Wieso fallt ihr jetzt über EllisDee81 her? Er hätte zwar am besten sofort die Polizei verständigt und ich denke die wären sehr wohl den Stiefel rauf gekommen. Aber er hat seinen Fehler ja wieder gutgemacht, indem er die Leute im Auto nachher erkannt hat. In dem Moment wo etwas passiert, tut man manchmal nicht das Richtige weil alles so plötzlich kommt und nachher fallen einem dann tausend Sachen ein, wie man es hätte besser machen können. 

@EllisDee81: Kennt Du schon diesen Thread? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=284881&highlight=Sabotage Das sind bestimmt die gleichen Leute, wahrscheinlich geht es eher um das Biken am  Stiefel als um die Permanente.

Ich würde zur Polizei gehen. Welchen Grund sollte es geben, nicht zur Polizei zu gehen? Was die Leute machen, ist ein Verbrechen, und wenn man ihnen nicht das Handwerk legt, dann gefährden sie immer weiter Mountainbiker. Außerdem sollte gleich von Anfang an, jetzt wo die Permanente existiert, vielleicht mal so was in die Zeitung, dass jemand bei der Sabotage erwischt wurde und welche Strafen da auf einen zukommen können. Das würde weitere Saboteure, sofern es noch welche gibt, hoffentlich abschrecken.

Dass ihr nicht 100 % sicher seid mit der Autonummer ist nicht schlimm. Die Polizei kann ja leicht den Halter ermitteln und ihr macht eine Personenbeschreibung. Dann sieht die Polizei ja schon, ob das passt. Bei einer Gegenüberstellung würdet ihr ja das Paar wiedererkennen. Das ist ja dann Sache der Polizei zu ermitteln, ob es die richtigen Leute sind und die Polizei geht ja nicht hin zu einem Unschuldigen und sagt, dass Herr Soundso ihn angezeigt hat. Wenn ihr die Leute nicht geschlagen habt, ist es doch kein Problem.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das ganze in der Bürokratie untergeht. Es wird ja ein konkreter Täter benannt. Also muß die Polizei dem auch nachgehen. Anders ist es vielleicht mit Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. Wenn der Bürgermeister selbst die Anzeige erstatten würde, ginge es vielleicht höchstens schneller aber ansonsten auch nicht anders. Aber er kann ja keine Anzeige erstatten weil er nicht dabei war. Irgendwelche weiteren Stellen könntet ihr sicher noch zusätzlich informieren, das kann euch sicher jemand vom RSC sagen. Aber um die Anzeige kommt ihr ja trotzdem nicht herum.


----------



## rimeraz (23. September 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Wieso fallt ihr jetzt über EllisDee81 her?


Mich persönlich stört nicht sein Verhalten, sondern seine Darstellungsweise. Wenn er so spricht wie er schreibt, hätte ich auch kein Gespräch mit ihm führen können.

"Selbst leichtes Anpöbeln hat nichts gebracht"  

Und popeyes sachlichen Einwand mit "was schreibstn du fürn Müll" anzugehen... Uiuiui. Hört sich für mich nach frühreif an.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Ellis' Ton an der beschriebenen Situation seinen Anteil hatte.



Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Aber er hat seinen Fehler ja wieder gutgemacht, indem er die Leute im Auto nachher erkannt hat.


Das Erkennen war seiner Beschreibung nach doch nur Zufall. Als ob er seinen "Fehler" damit selbst wieder gutgemacht hätte...



Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> In dem Moment wo etwas passiert, tut man manchmal nicht das Richtige weil alles so plötzlich kommt und nachher fallen einem dann tausend Sachen ein, wie man es hätte besser machen können.


Das ist richtig und ich widerspreche nicht. Geht mir auch oft genug so. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## p41n (23. September 2007)

Ich muss dem blauen Vogel vollkommen Recht geben..
Eine Anzeige ist das einzig Richtige..

Bei ebay hatte ich mal nach einer gewonnenen Auktion dem Verkäufer das Geld überwiesen und nie die ersteigerte Ware bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich Anzeige erstattet und eine Woche später bekam ich das Geld vom Verkäufer zurück. Obwohl derjenige steif und fest behauptet hatte, er hätte mir die Ware zu gesandt. Nunja.. Manchmal muss man halt zum Äußeren greifen!

Und genau dies ist hier auch der Fall.. Heute war ich am Schaumberg biken und dort haben auch ab und an Äste im Weg gelegen. Aber das war nur vereinzelt und keine Absicht darin zu erkennen, den Bikern das Leben schwer zu machen. Den Leuten denen ich begegnet bin, haben mich immer sehr freundlich gegrüßt. Aber es gibt solche und solche und ich möchte mir ungern bei einer Abfahrt wegen solchen Sachen schwere Verletzungen zu ziehen.

Also zeigt das Ehepaar an und fertig.. Ihr seid vollkommen im Recht und außerdem noch zu zweit. Sowas muss eindeutig unterbunden werden. Was nach der Anzeige geschieht, liegt im Ermessen der Polizei..


----------



## Blauer Vogel (23. September 2007)

rimeraz schrieb:


> "Selbst leichtes Anpöbeln hat nichts gebracht"


Das weiß ich auch nicht, was das soll. Ich würde mich hüten, irgendwen anzufassen.
Aber man ist auf so eine Situation ja nicht vorbereitet. Und wenn man noch recht jung ist, wie ich vermute....


rimeraz schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Ellis' Ton an der beschriebenen Situation seinen Anteil hatte.


Das glaube ich nicht. Mit solchen Leuten kann man nicht diskutieren. Die sind überzeugt, dass sie das Richtige tun. Ich glaube, ich wäre auch ganz schön böse, wenn ich jemandem beim Stöcke hinlegen erwischen würde. Ich hatte mich mal mit jemandem unterhalten, der der Meinung war, dass ein bestimmter Weg nicht befahren werden darf und der damit gedroht hat, Nagelbretter zu vergraben. Der Mensch war keinen Argumenten zugänglich und hat nur immer das gleiche wiederholt (Weg geht kaputt). Und ich habe den nicht angeschrieen, sondern ganz ruhig mit ihm gesprochen.


rimeraz schrieb:


> Das Erkennen war seiner Beschreibung nach doch nur Zufall. Als ob er seinen "Fehler" damit selbst wieder gutgemacht hätte...


Gut, es war Zufall. Wie er schreibt, hatte er aber kein Handy dabei. Er hätte alles mögliche machen können (verfolgen, einer der beiden fährt nach Sengscheid und ruft von dort die Polizei, usw.). Hat er aber nicht und jetzt ist es nicht zu ändern. Also sollten wir lieber überlegen wie man jetzt vorgeht. Und auch wie man vorgehen sollte wenn man noch mal solche Leute im Wald trifft. Gut wäre ein Ansprechpartner bei der Polizei in St. Ingbert, den man direkt anrufen kann und dem man nicht alles lange erklären muß.

Wenn EllisDee die Leute geschlagen haben sollte, dann sollte er das hier nicht schreiben, denn man weiß ja nie wer mitliest.


----------



## 007ike (24. September 2007)

Los EllisDee81 geht und mach die Anzeige!


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. September 2007)

ICh würd sagen wir behalten jetzt mal alle die Nerven.

Wenn mein Post gestern etwas unstruckturiert war, dann sorry, war scho später und ich war auch noch etwas "erregt" von den Geschehnissen.

@popeye: Sorry mit dem Müll, aber ich finde schon, dass du mich angegriffen hast... Zitat: Tolle Zivilcourage, Ärger über euch Luft machen.... Ich wüsste nicht, was deinen Angriff rechtfertigt. Wir zwei haben kein Handy dabei gehabt und ich hab nie geschrieben, dass ich nicht beabsichtige einen Strafantrag zustellen. Ich habe nur die Frage gestellt, ob ich besser zur Polizei oder zum Bürgermeister soll, kannst ja nachlesen. Ich habe nie Zweifel darüber gehabt, ob ich überhaupt was unternehmen soll...
Hinsichtlich eines etwaigen Strafprozesses macht es keinen Unterschied, ob ich direkt oder einen Tag später Anzeige erstatte. Deine restlichen Fragen kannste dir sicher selbst beantworten, musst nur den ersten Post lesen. 
Und nein, wir haben nicht gepöbelt, haben die Leute mit "sie" angesprochen und nur gefragt, was das soll. Die Sache mit der Körperverletzung war hypothetisch als Argument dafür, warum wir nicht "nachdrücklicher" geworden sind... soviel zum Thema erst lesen....

Jetzt mal zur Klarstellung bzgl des Anpöbelns: 
Wie gesagt, wir waren am Anfang wirklich höflich!!!! Dem uns darauf entgegeneten Sturrsinn konnte bestimmt niemand in unserer Situation einfach so dulden. Ich hatte die Hoffnung, (nachdem wir höflich waren) das auf "sowas ist Hirnverbrannt, das machen nur Idioten" eine Art Regung kommt, etwa das mir der Mann leicht an den Hals geht oder sowas... Dadurch hätte er mich angegriffen und eine Verteidigung meinerseits wäre gerechtfertigt gewesen... war aber leider nicht..   also blieb uns nur die Möglichkeit der Polizei... und wie gesagt, dass geht heute genausogut.

@blauerVogel:
Danke, du scheinst meine wirren Gedankengänge zu verstehen und hast die Situation 1A erfasst.

"Das glaube ich nicht. Mit solchen Leuten kann man nicht diskutieren. Die sind überzeugt, dass sie das Richtige tun. Ich glaube, ich wäre auch ganz schön böse, wenn ich jemandem beim Stöcke hinlegen erwischen würde. Ich hatte mich mal mit jemandem unterhalten, der der Meinung war, dass ein bestimmter Weg nicht befahren werden darf und der damit gedroht hat, Nagelbretter zu vergraben. Der Mensch war keinen Argumenten zugänglich und hat nur immer das gleiche wiederholt (Weg geht kaputt). Und ich habe den nicht angeschrieen, sondern ganz ruhig mit ihm gesprochen."

Genauso war es.

Das Ganze hat sich irgendwo auf halber bis dreiviertelhöhe des Stiefels zugetragen, also nicht oben an Biergarten oder sonstwo. Selbst wenn ich ein Handy dabei gehabt hätte, hätte ich nicht beschreiben können, wo wir gerade waren. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob die Polzei Sonntags auf nen Singletrail ausrückt, das Bezweifel ich eher.

Es mag auch Glück sein, dass wir das Ehepaar nochmal gesehen haben, nichtdestotrotz haben wir es aber später aktiv gesucht und auch gefunden

Jedenfalls werde ich jetzt mal die stingberter Polizei anrufen...

PS: Wie alt ich bin kann man meinem Nick eigentlich entnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (24. September 2007)

bin bei der Anzeige dabei!!
Gleiche Schieisse siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4078721#post4078721


----------



## nojumper (24. September 2007)

moin, 

finde es ja unglaublich, wie jemand, der uns allen einen Gefallen tut und im Zweifel den Kopf hinhält, und hier noch fragt, wie er am besten vorgehen sollte, zum Teil noch angemacht wird. Traurig traurig


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. September 2007)

Danke, die selben Zweifel hatte ich auch schon... ohne unseren Member blauer (oder wars ein grüner?)Vogel hätte ich auch nichts mehr gepostet


Hab grad bei der Polizei angerufen. Der Herr war äußerst nett, verständnisvoll und hilfsbereit. Halter haben wir ermittelt, es sieht sehr gut aus....

Werde heute nachmittag nochmal von SLS nach ING fahren, um mir dort die Einwohnermeldeamtfotos anzuschauen, so viel zum Thema Zivilcourage


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. September 2007)

@ blocko:

Hilf mir mal bitte, die Polizei wollte von mir den genauen Tatort wissen. Ich hab im ersten Post versucht die Stelle zu beschreiben. ISt das der von die beschreibene Präsidentenweg???


----------



## 007ike (24. September 2007)

Der Präsidentenweg bzw. trail ist im IGB Marathon untergebracht, der gestern lief, daher denke ich, dass es sich hierbei nicht um diesen Abschnitt handelt.
Hast du mal versucht, die Stelle über Google earth zu ermitteln?
Beschreib die Stelle einfach noch etwas genauer, dann versuche ich sie zu finden und dir ne Karte hier ein zustellen!


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. September 2007)

Google Earth is schwierig... so viele Bäume. An der Position 49 Grad 15 min 32 sek NB 7 Grad 05 min 58 sek fängt der Stiefelanstieg der Grünen Strecke an, ab da gehts in den Wald. 

Wenn man am P u R in Stingbert West startet und der grünen Strecke folgt gibt es doch nur einen Anstieg etwa auf zwei Drittel der Stiefelhöhe. Und genau das ist der Trail. 

Oder andersrum: Man stehe am Stiefel- Felsen. Von da ab Richtung Bierhütte; etwa 10m hinter der Bierhütte geht ein Singletrail rechts ab (sehr fluffig) Dieser Trail überquert alsbald eine Forstautobahn und geht dann singlemäßig weiter. Kurz nach dem Überqueren macht der Trail eine Rechtskurve es geht steiler bergab und darauf folgt eine markante Linkskurve. Diese Linkskurve kann man gut fahren, denn es praktisch ein kleiner Wallride bzw ein sehr hoher Anlieger dort...
hilft dir das?

Ansonsten wär ne Info über die PUR sehr gut, hat keiner zufällig ein Foto von dem Infoschild gemacht oder weiß wo im Netz was dazu steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (24. September 2007)

hab ich mit meinem fiebrigen kopf gerade im thema nebenan entdeckt:



und: es sind dir sicher einige dankbar: alle mtber der region, die stadt (wegen der strecken), der forst (wegen sorgfaltspflicht auf wegen) usw...


----------



## Oberaggi (24. September 2007)

ja, auf die wollte ich auch schon verweisen.  
Wie sind letzte Woche auch dort vorbeigekommen und ich habe mal den Trail markiert. Es müsste nach der Beschreibung kurz vor dem Punkt B gewesen sein.


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. September 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ganz genau oberaggi. Am Punkt B endet der Trailanstieg und es geht auf nem breiteren Weg weiter... genau dort haben wir diskutiert vielen Dank. Ist das jetzt der Präsiweg???

Vielen Dan schonmal


----------



## Oberaggi (24. September 2007)

Gern geschehen.

Der Präsidententrail ist Teil vom Marathon und der kommt am Stiefel nicht vorbei.
Demnächst dann auch noch mal als Google Datei.  

Das ist wohl einfach nur der Stiefeltrail!?


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. September 2007)

Okay war nur ne Vermutung. Ich denke mit Stiefeltrail kann die Polizei nichts anfangen, hab jetzt mal Längen- und Breitengrad rausgeschrieben, das wird reichen. Ich nehme mal an, du hast den trail mit nem GPS getrackt, sodass der von dir eingezeichnete Streckenverlauf bei google earth auch dem tatsächlichen Verlauf entspricht?!

Die Polizei hat mich gerade zurück gerufen, dass Einwohnermeldeamt hat sehr aktuelle Fotos von dem Halter des KFZ samt Ehefrau. In 2 Tagen ist es in Ingbert (Fax war leider zu unkenntlich) und ich werde dort sein um sie ggf zu identifizieren. Melde mich danach natürlich umgehend... wünscht mir Glück, dass sie es waren. Bislang stimmen alle Angaben wie Brille, Alter, Wohnort, Kenntnis vom Stiefel.....


----------



## p41n (24. September 2007)

Prima, EllisDee81.. Genauso hätte ich es auch getan.
Mit solchen Leuten darf man kein Pardon haben..

Die gefährden unnötig das Leben und die Gesundheit motivierter und begeisterter Sportler.. Außerdem ist die Strecke ausdrücklich für die MTBler freigegeben. Zudem gehört es einfach dazu, sich rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten in bezug auf die Natur sowie anderen Mitstreitern, egal ob mit oder ohne Rad.. 

Und wenn manche Leute dies nicht verstehen, muss man halt drastischer vorgehen, sprich Anzeige erstatten. 

Also Daumen hoch! Ist die absolut richtige Entscheidung gewesen..


----------



## Mais (24. September 2007)

Der genannte Trail befindet sich ca 500m von meiner Haustür entfernt, bin zwar in letzter Zeit nicht dort lang gefahren, werd aber in Zukunft das ganze mal im Auge behalten und wenn ich was konkreteres mitbekomme, werd ich dann wohl auch mal in die Kaiserstraße fahren und den Herrschaften dort von der Situation bericht erstatten.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. September 2007)

Hee,
das find ich echt klasse von Euch.
Da ich die Strecken dort auch öfter fahre und frei räume.

Endlich wurden diese Leute auf frischer Tat ertabt.
jetzt Hoff ich nur noch das es die richtigen sind die dann zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


Gruss Tilo


----------



## Mais (24. September 2007)

Mal ne andere Frage: komme in letzter Zeit nur relativ wenig zum biken und dann auch nicht so richtig, weil mit dem material einiges im argen ist. Bin von daher die PUR noch nicht gefahren. Gibts denn dort irgendwas besonderes, was man sich unbedingt mal anschauen sollte und was man als Einheimischer noch nicht unbedingt kennt? Irgendwelche speziellen Trail-leckerlies? Bin sonst immer im bereich Stiefel und. Betzental , Hassel-Niederwürzbach unterwegs.


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. September 2007)

Offtopic...... schau mal es gibt n Fred der heißt MTB Permanente in Stingbert.. da passt das doch viel besser rein... möge es ein Mod doch verschieben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (24. September 2007)

ja super arbeit! hoffe das es die richtigen sind und denen ma was aufgebrummt wird..


----------



## Limit83 (24. September 2007)

Hey!
Die Anzeige war genau das Richtige! Bei unserer Veranstaltung im letzten Jahr konnten wir nur Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstellen - was eigentlich nur zur Abschreckung diente - hat scheinbar gewirkt, denn dieses Jahr wurde weniger sabotiert, denn es kann sich keiner mehr am Stammtisch damit brüsten: "Ich hab den Scheiß Radfahrern da mal das Handwerk gelegt..." denn die wissen ja auch nicht wer da zuhört... 
Aber das Glück mit dem Autokennzeichen hatten wir bislang eben nicht und das Glück muss man einfach nutzen. Ich würde außerdem noch die Möglichkeit nutzen und das Ganze in der Presse publik machen - die SZ weiß, dass der OB Jung für die MTBler ist und wird daher auch einen solchen Artikel ordentlich schreiben evtl. auch um ein Exempel zu statuieren. 
Gruß Limit!
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Blocko (24. September 2007)

EllisDee81 schrieb:


> @ blocko:
> 
> Hilf mir mal bitte, die Polizei wollte von mir den genauen Tatort wissen. Ich hab im ersten Post versucht die Stelle zu beschreiben. ISt das der von die beschreibene Präsidentenweg???




Also ich kann Dir mit Sicherheit sagen, dass Du einen anderen Trail meinst. Der Präsidententrail (rotes Kreuz) ist allerdings nicht so weit weg vom Kahlenberg (grüner Kreis). Er führt von dem Hügel direkt neben dem Einstieg-West von der PUR herunter zum Betztalstadion und ist die erste Abfahrt im Marathon. Es war im oberen Teil (der Trail wird durch eine Forststrasse getrennt)!


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. September 2007)

Ich hab schonmal ne Mail an den RSC geschickt. Ist von denen keiner hier im Forum? ICh denke mal, die haben nen guten Draht zum OB, gerade auch wegen der Pur...und wenn sich der an die SZ wendet, wird der Artikel bestimmt am besten...

davon abgesehen sollten wir zunächst mal abwarten, ob wir die Leute wiedererkennen, nicht das wir uns alle zu früh gefreut haben...(wenn das so ist leg ich mich auf die Lauer, versprochen)


----------



## Limit83 (24. September 2007)

Hey! 
Grüner Kreis ist der angesprochene Stiefel, nicht Kahlenberg! Aber den meintest du bestimmt  Ich glaube dieser Singletrail wird bei den Einheimischen einfach nur als "es Pädche" bezeichnet! 
Ich werde der entsprechenden Person vom RSC von dem Thread informieren, evtl. wird er ja hier noch antworten! 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Jobal (24. September 2007)

bei der SZ wendet Euch an Hr. Kalsch von der Sportredaktion, er ist selber begeisterter Biker u. interessiert sich bestimmt für so einen Vorfall.

Diesen Pennern würde ich gerne mal bei Nacht u. Nebel begegnen 

ciao Jobal


----------



## Blocko (25. September 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Grüner Kreis ist der angesprochene Stiefel, nicht Kahlenberg! Aber den meintest du bestimmt  Ich glaube dieser Singletrail wird bei den Einheimischen einfach nur als "es Pädche" bezeichnet!
> Ich werde der entsprechenden Person vom RSC von dem Thread informieren, evtl. wird er ja hier noch antworten!
> Gruß Limit




Meine natürlich *Stiefel* (wie eingangs von EllisDee81 beschrieben)!!!


----------



## master of chaos (27. September 2007)

Hallo.

fahre selbst des öfteren Die Kante um den Stiefel, bis dato sind mir dort solche Abartigkeiten gar nicht aufgefallen. 
Auf der Marathonstrecke schon öfters.
Das mit den Nummerschildern ist in dem Falle ein Glücksfall.
Ich hab immer ein Handy beim Biken dabei, so daß ich von den beiden auf jeden fall ein Foto gemacht hätte und freundlich lächelnd den beiden schonmal was von Wegen Anzeige wegen versuchter schwerer Körperverletzung erzählt hätte.
Da ihr zu Zweit wart, hättet ihr ja auch eine Bürgerfestnahme machen können.
Geht, bei Körperlicher Überlegenheit, ohne weiteres. Wenn man die Personalien hat, muss man die Leutchen aber wieder gehen lassen.


----------



## 007ike (27. September 2007)

master of chaos schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> fahre selbst des öfteren Die Kante um den Stiefel, bis dato sind mir dort solche Abartigkeiten gar nicht aufgefallen.
> Auf der Marathonstrecke schon öfters.
> ...



das würde ich lieber lassen, das mit dem Handy ist schon ne bessere Idee, ansonsten denke ich, dass EllisDee81 richtig reagiert hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (27. September 2007)

Das nenne ich Zivielkorage, super gemacht EllisDee81. Diese Narren, die aus reiner Boshaftigkeit die Gesundheit anderer aufs Spiel setzen, werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Was würden die wohl sagen wenn ihnen mal einer von diesen Autobahnsteinewerfern einen verpasst.


----------



## master of chaos (27. September 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> das würde ich lieber lassen, das mit dem Handy ist schon ne bessere Idee, ansonsten denke ich, dass EllisDee81 richtig reagiert hat!



Wieso lassen? Hab ich schon mal aus nem anderen Grund gemacht, ist per Gesetzt erlaubt, als Privatperson jemanden solange festzuhalten, bis die Personalien bekannt sind. Wenn er denn eine Straftat begangen hat.
Und das blockieren eines Weges mit Stöcken und Baumstämmen, vor allem bei einem ausgewiesenen MTB Trail sehe ich als solche. Wäre das gleiche, als würde ich Kanaldeckel auf der Strasse entfernen.
Das Dumme ist nur, daß man seinem gegenüber immer körperlich überlegen sein muss. oder in der Mehrzahl.

Wie dem auch sei, wie´s EllisDee81 gemacht hat ist natürlcih auch klasse !


----------



## EllisDee81 (27. September 2007)

Was Master hier meint ist das sog. Jedermannfestnahmerecht nach § 127 I StPO. 

Danach hätte ich die Leute tatsächlich solange festhalten können, bis sie mir ihren Personalausweis gezeigt hätten oder die Grünen dagewesen wären.

War halt beides net möglich, Perso hatten sie ersichtlich keinen dabei, tja und Polizeirufen mit zwei Leuten war schwierig ohne Handy. Alleine beide aufhalten (weil der andere jemanden mit Handy oder die Wache sucht) ging nicht, Stichwort körperliche Überlegenheit 

FInds n bißchen komisch dass mich mein Betreuer von der stingberter Wache immer noch nicht zurückgerufen hat... werde wohl morgen mal nachfragen...

Haltet die Augen auf, besonders wieder am WE. Das Ganze war letzten Sonntag gegen 17 Uhr...viell will ja jemand am Stiefel fahren gehn. Der Mann hatte übrigens so nen gewundenen Holzwanderstock mit, wiegesagt so mitte ende 50 beide, er relativ groß, grau melliertes Haar sie relativ klein, grau- blond gefärbt, beide schlank mit Brille und gut gekleidet.


----------



## Mais (28. September 2007)

Bin heute unterwegs und werde mal die Lage auf dem Trail auskundschaften, jemanden zu erwischen wäre am Freitag morgen wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, aber ich werde die Glubscher offen halten.


----------



## Mais (28. September 2007)

So, wieder da: lagen am stiefel verdächtig viele äste rum, könnte aber auch an den regenfällen von gestern nacht liegen. Was gefährlich war hab ich weggeräumt, jemanden gesehen hab ich nicht.


----------



## SKayser (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

bin gestern den Teil zwischen Rohrbach und IGB gefahren - dort waren einige Äste quer gelegt, teilweise hochstehend, was man nicht direkt gesehen hat.. Habe einige weggeräumt. Dabei habe ich ne Frau mit zwei Hunden getroffen (natürliche Feinde des Radfahrers sollte man meinen ;-)) Die Frau hat mir dann gesagt, dass sie bereits einige Teile im Weg bereinigt hat, weil sie das absolut nicht gut findet - mit ein bisschen Verständnis sollte es doch also klappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (15. Oktober 2007)

@EllisDee:

Gibt´s was neues in Punkto Anzeige ?
Ggf. mal bitte einen Sachstand ?
Gruß


----------



## EsFreak (16. Oktober 2007)

moin leute !
bin aus Hassel udn bin gerade das teilstück von hassel bis nach st.ingebrt abgefahrn und hab mir beinahe alle knochen gebrochen, weil in hassel an der bahnstrecke, kurz bevor es an den Parkplatz geht und dann weiter nach oberwürzbach 1. sehr viele baumstämme im weg liegen und 2. am ende der abfahrt noch ein heuballen mitten im weg liegt... also wenn ihr dort fahrt gibt höllig acht.

gruß Michael

PS: ich hab den heuballen aus der spur gereumt weil mich nebendran gelegt hat^^


----------



## bikeburnz (17. Oktober 2007)

in letzter zeit scheinen wieder vermehrt aggressive Bikehasser (mit oder ohne Stöcke) unterwegs zu sein. kotzt einen echt an .. bis mal irgendwem was ernstes passiert ...


----------



## EllisDee81 (17. Oktober 2007)

Sorry für die lange Abwesenheit - man muss ja auch mal urlaub machen - leider hab ich schlecht Nachrichten. Natürlich war ich auf der Wache in Stingbert, hab die Fotos auch mit meinem Kumpel gesichtet...und die Verdächtigten waren es nicht 

Jetzt heißt wohl auf die Lauer legen, hab ich euch ja versprochen...

Seid uns bitte nicht böse, von wegen hättet ihr gleich blabla... das nächste mal wirds anders laufen, Handy ist ab jetzt immer dabei. Werden auch unser bestes geben, die Idioten noch zu fassen... wie gesagt, die Leute sehen wohl den Stiefel als ihr "Eigentum" an, sie sind wohl dort anzutreffen. Wenn jemand ein ehepaar sieht, auf welche die vorgenannten Beschreibungen zutreffen, macht n Foto und schickt es mir...bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

Gruß und keep on riding


----------



## Cy-baer (17. Oktober 2007)

soll die Polizei dann nach den Leuten auf dem Foto suchen, oder was? ^^


----------



## bikeburnz (17. Oktober 2007)

da ich auch öfters mal am Stiefel unterwegs bin, werde ich die Augen offen halten.


----------



## EllisDee81 (17. Oktober 2007)

genau cy bär... wenigstens kann man - wenns die Leute sind - die Fotos hier einstellen, jeder schaut sie sich an und wenn jemand die Leute sieht, ruft er die Rennleitung... 

ganz unnütz ists also net ^^^^


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. Oktober 2007)

Hoffentlich, erwischen wir mal die Penner! 

Das gute daran ist, dass die Stadt St. Ingbert auch großes Interesse daran hat, diesen Irren einen "reinzudrücken"!


----------



## Mais (19. Oktober 2007)

Gerade eben meine Abreagier-und-Nochmal-Luft-Schnappen runde am stiefel gefahren. Am Ortseingang zu Rentrisch (wenn man vom stiefel kommt, am sportplatz, an ner kreuzung hinter nem kurzen trail) wieder 3-4 richtig dicke äste weggeräumt eben, da hätt ich platzen können. Mir ist keiner aufgefallen und 2 biker die ich gesehen haben waren zu schnell weg als dass ich sie hätte fragen können (der eine hatte m.E. ne gelbe jacke an? falls es jemand von hier ist)
mir sind nur 2 miesmufflige reiter aufgefallen die wohl irgendwo aus der richtung kamen. aber will hier keinen verdacht streuen...
mitlerweile bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich an wichtigen stellen der PUR (oder stellen die ich als wichtig empfinde ;-) ) nicht mal ein paar hinweisschilder für unsere lieben mitbiker die nicht hier aktiv sind anbringen sollte, dass sie die augen offen halten.


----------



## EllisDee81 (20. Oktober 2007)

Entweder solche Schilder, oder vielleicht auch n Schild an die lieben Wander- Stiefel- Liebhaber, dass Hindernisse bereiten strafbar ist und dass damit Leib und Leben Anderer gefährdet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2007)

EllisDee81 schrieb:


> Selbst leichtes Anpöbeln hat nichts gebracht ...
> einfach so auf die Fresse hauen ist (...) leider auch strafbar, ...
> Das Schlimme daran finde ich dass (...) es sich bei dem Ehepaar nicht um einen sturen senilen Naziopa handelt, ...



mit so einem wärst du wohl auf einer wellenlänge gewesen und besser zurechtgekommen.


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Oktober 2007)

Ab ins KTWR mit dir du Zottelvieh ;-)

Da hat Ellis schon richtig gehandelt ...


----------



## EllisDee81 (20. Oktober 2007)

"I'm not very smart" 

allein der Disclaimer sagt schon alles aus...


----------



## Blocko (21. Oktober 2007)

*Erneuter Terror gegen MTB- Strecke PUR und auch Nordic-Walking Park Hassel*

Auf meiner heutigen Tour auf der PUR Höhe DB-Trail (bei Hassel) musste ich eine größere Sachbeschädigung feststellen! So wurden jede Menge Baumstämme und Äste auf die Strecke gelegt sowie Hinweisschilder der Strecken abgerissen. Entweder der oder die Übeltäter konnten nicht zwischen Nordic-Walking und PUR-Beschilderung unterscheiden oder der Terror richtet sich nun gegen beide Sportlergruppen.   

Ich habe einige Fotos hiervon geschossen:



























Wer die Originale als Indizien benötigt, kann sie hier herunterladen.

Die Strecke wurde von mir wieder freigeräumt und die Schilder stehen wieder (allerdings nur provisorisch). 

Also passt auf und viele Grüße,
Blocko


----------



## Thorsten_F (21. Oktober 2007)

vieleicht sollte man, wo möglich, die schilder auf die bäume sprühen.
wurde bei uns so gemacht.


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Oktober 2007)

man sollte anzeige gegen unbekannt machen und mittlerweile wäre es glaub ich mal sinnvoll damit an die öffentlichkeit zugehen und mal in der SZ einen Leserbrief oder ähnliches verfassen.
Sind bestimmt wieder so spießige"das ist mein Wald" Rentner gewesen, die sonst keinen Sinn mehr in ihrem dasein verspüren.. 
Echte Vollaffen! so langsam schwillt mir da echt der Kamm.


----------



## EllisDee81 (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab dem Radsportclub Stingbert ne Mail geschickt aber die haben sich net gemeldet  

Die Soulrider können sich doch solidarisch erweisen und von ihren Connections gebrauch machen und den besagten Herren der SZ mal informieren oder???


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Oktober 2007)

werd ich mal anregen... werde mit unserem pressemann sprechen .


----------



## 007ike (21. Oktober 2007)

Krass, genau die Stellen haben wir gestern schon frei geräumt! sah genauso aus!
Was sind das nur für Affen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (21. Oktober 2007)

das ist eine schweinerei.. für ortsunkundige, wie ich es einer bin, ist es fast unmöglich, die strecke zu befahren .. wenn ich das so sehe, vergeht mir direkt die lust daran.. zudem mag ich mir net unbedingt alle knochen brechen..


----------



## Jobal (22. Oktober 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> werd ich mal anregen... werde mit unserem pressemann sprechen .



Hi Burnz,

ich bereite mal was für Hr. Kalsch vor, bin aber im Augenblick etwas im Stress

@Blocko, was dagegen wenn ich Deine Fotos verwende?

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Jobal (22. Oktober 2007)

Es schadet aber nichts, wenn jemand anderes o. z.B. der RSC o. ein x-beliebiger Biker an die SZ schreibt o. zumindest per Leserbrief seine Meinung kundtut.

Es gibt genug MTBler in u. um St. Ingbert, wir sollten zeigen, daß es uns gibt u. daß nicht nur ein Verein o. Vereine sich für den Sachverhalt interessieren, sonst ist die PUR ganz schnell wieder Geschichte.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Blocko (22. Oktober 2007)

Jobal schrieb:


> @Blocko, was dagegen wenn ich Deine Fotos verwende?
> 
> Jobal



Klar, die Bilder im Orginal gibt es - wie gesagt - hier.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Oktober 2007)

Es wird jetzt echt Zeit das mal was passiert.

Ich war am Samstag morgen mit einem Kolegen auf der Grünen PUR unterwegs
auf der Abfahrt vom Stiefel in richtung Waldlichtung (wo die grosse Hütte rechts steht) ist es dann passiert kolege ist voraus gefahren ich hab dann unten nach der Linkskurve nur ein Bike fliegen sehn. Als ich bei ihm ankam sah ich was los war der ganze weg nach der Kurve war mit Stöcken versperrt(siehe Bild)
http://www.dirtylittlesnipers.de/Stuff/Bilder/Stiefel/DSC00219.JPG
er hatte sie zu spät gesehen das Rad ist hängen geblieben und er hat nen abgang gemacht.

Solangsam reicht es echt ich weiss net wenn ich mal jemand auf frischer Tat ertappe ob ich mich dann noch beherschen kann und den oder die Jenigen nicht umhaue. 
Morgen gehn wir zur Polizei und machen anzeige gegen unbekannt mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Strangefortune (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Ich wollte heute zum ersten Mal die grüne Pur fahren.
Da die Strecke nicht ganz 400m entfernt an meiner Haustür vorbeikommt, habe ich keinen Startpunkt gewählt, sondern bin am Fröschenpfuhl eingestiegen.
Die Schleife um Hassel herum war frei. Ich kam allerdings nur bis zu genau der Stelle, die Blocko schon fotografiert hat. Dort lagen dann wieder einige dicke Baumstämme und zwei herausgerissene Schilder der Pur. Der oben bereits fotografierte Heuballen (nun mit zusätzlichem abgebrochenem Pur-Schild) lag so gefährlich - wenige Meter hinter einer steilen Stelle - dass da wohl niemand mehr wirklich hätte bremsen können. Das abgerissene Nordic-Walking-Schild liegt übrigens  immernoch, es scheint dann auch niemand regelmässig nach der Strecke zu schauen. Ich habe die Stämme fotografiert und den Weg wieder freigeräumt, hatte dann allerdings wenig Böcke, die Strecke weiter zu befahren. Es scheint mir sowieso der Fall zu sein, dass die Pur für mich wegen meiner schwachen MTB-Fähigkeiten an mehreren Stellen nicht befahrbar ist. Das soll keine Kritik am Streckendesign sein; ich bin halt lediglich nicht gut genug.
Meine persönliche Meinung zum Sabotage-Thema ist die:
Wenn es Vorfälle im Westen am Stiefel, sowie am östlichen Zipfel der Tour gibt, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es mehrere unabhängige Fallensteller sind. Somit halte ich persönlich ein Unterbinden solcher Aktionen leider für unmöglich. Von einer Anzeige gegen Unbekannt habe ich wegen der Aussichtslosigkeit abgesehen.
Ich könnte vielleicht ein Schild laminieren, das den Leuten in's Gewissen redet, andere Wanderer sensibilisiert oder den Fallenstellern mit Anzeige droht.
Sofern ich mich damit nicht der Sachbeschädigung oder Umweltverschmutzung schuldig mache?!
Gruß, Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23118 (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub's ja nicht! Genau diese Stelle (DB-Trail) habe ich am Samstag Mittag um ca. 13:00Uhr gereinigt. Ich habe mehrere dicke Baumstämme weggeschleudert (Ja geschleudert) und beide PUR Schilder hatte ich auch wieder aufgestellt wobei das Schild am Ende der Abfahrt keinen Metall-Spieß mehr hatte. Ich fahre dort mindestens einmal die Woche vorbei und das ist schon das zweite mal das ich den Weg freiräume. Vielleicht sollte ich die Patenschaft für den Streckenabschnitt DB-Trail übernehmen!
Wobei ich dann wahrscheinlich täglich räumen müsste 

Wollte ich nur mal erzählen

Gruß


----------



## Klinger (29. Oktober 2007)

Wir haben am So Morgen zum wiederholten Male die blaue Nordschleife ab Sengschd (ohne Stiefel) bis Rohrbach abgefahren: absolut keine Probleme. 

Das scheint sich wohl alles auf die Stiefel-Schleife im Westen bzw DB-Trail im Osten zu konzentrieren?


----------



## bikeburnz (29. Oktober 2007)

müsst sich mal dort auf die lauer legen und die Fallensteller  mit ihren dahergeschleppten Ästen ordentlich verprügeln.  Altes, engstirniges, kleinkariertes Gesocks. Hoffentlich erwisch ich oder irgendjemand anders mal so einen affen , besser jemand anderes ....


----------



## Blauer Vogel (29. Oktober 2007)

Der Wanderer ist ja wirklich gemeingefährlich. So ein paar Stöcke legt ja vielleicht mal jemand auf einen normalen Weg um Mountainbiker zu ärgern und normal sieht man die Stöcke ja, aber beim DB-Trail ist es ja was anderes. Wenn da was liegt, sieht es der Fahrer zu spät oder hat sowieso Schwierigkeiten anzuhalten und abzusteigen wegen der Steilheit. Der DB-Trail ist ja auch kein Wanderweg wo ein älterer Mensch mit Begeisterung runtergeht. Wahrscheinlich fahren da sowieso nur Mountainbiker. Also geht es nicht um den Weg der geschützt werden soll, sondern die einzige Absicht dieses Wanderers ist es, dass jemand schwer stürzt. Außerdem ist er sehr ausdauernd und ihm ist keine Mühe zu viel an dem steilen Trail. Also schon sehr psychopathisch.

Die Polizei sollte da schon etwas tun, finde ich. Sie könnte eine Videoüberwachung machen. Dann hätte das Ganze schnell ein Ende. Das ist ja ein offizieller Weg der Stadt St. Ingbert. Wenn da mal ein schlimmer Unfall wegen der Baumstämme passiert, könnte der Fahrer nicht die Stadt sogar haftbar machen, weil niemand was gegen diesen Saboteur tut? Oder ist das jetzt übertrieben, weil normal muß man ja anhalten können vor einem Hindernis, denn es könnte ja auch ein Mensch sein? Anzeige erstatten gegen Unbekannt durch einzelne Fahrer nützt glaube ich nichts, die Stadt St. Ingbert müsste sich an die Polizei wenden.


----------



## Strangefortune (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Vor einigen Wochen (ca. Ende September) gabs noch einen kleineren Vorfall, den
ich damals, als ich die Sachlage noch nicht gekannt habe, falsch bewertet habe.
Im Waldstück Ortseingang Oberwürzbach, in dem es auf der linken Seite recht lange und steil hoch geht (grobe Richtung Reichenbrunn) war damals schon ein Schild rausgerissen. Damals dachte ich noch: Die sind bestimmt noch nicht ganz fertig. Den Aufstieg würde ich heute noch suchen, wenn mir eine Spaziergängerin nicht gesagt hätte, dass da ein Schild in den Büschen liegt.

Meint Ihr wirklich, dass die Polizei sich auf eine Videoüberwachung einlässt?
Sollte es, und das versuche ich rauszufinden, wircklich in kleineren Abständen
zu Beschädigungen an der gleichen Stelle kommen, ist das auch 'ne Chance für uns. Das macht es wahrscheinlicher, dass beim Auf-der-Lauer-Liegen wirklich einer in's Netz geht. Nur sind die Versteck-Möglichkeiten bei momentaner Vegetation eher gering. Ich hoffe nur nicht, dass es ein uneinsichtiger Förster oder Jäger ist.

Ich reich' noch grade mal die Bilder vom sog. DB-Trail nach.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## EsFreak (30. Oktober 2007)

hallo, dort wo Strangefortune beschrieben hat, hab ich am samstag moin fast kpmpllett weggeräumt nur einen baustamm hab ich nit rumbekommen! und en paar tage vorher hAt en bekkannter schon es gleiche gemacht... aber ma ganz im ernst! das sind irgendwelche gestörte die soen dreck machen... ich glaub es muss erst mal richtig was passieren und dann wird man erst wach.. 

aber ma noch was anderes?! gibtz nochen forum wo man sich ma für fahrten treffen kann odeR so??^^ 

gruß michael


----------



## CassandraComplx (30. Oktober 2007)

EsFreak schrieb:


> aber ma noch was anderes?! gibtz nochen forum wo man sich ma für fahrten treffen kann odeR so??^^
> 
> gruß michael



Eventuell in den MTB-Gruppen bei Gesichterparty...


----------



## Blocko (30. Oktober 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Eventuell in den MTB-Gruppen bei Gesichterparty...



...ach wir krass: Bei Gesichterpickel gibt es jetzt auch schon MTB-Foren. Hammer. Man wird alt (zum Glück).  

Zum Thema: Man sollte beim DB-Trail mal ein Schild aufstellen und fragen was der Hintergrund bzw. das Ziel ist.


----------



## CassandraComplx (30. Oktober 2007)

Blocko schrieb:


> ...ach wir krass: Bei Gesichterpickel gibt es jetzt auch schon MTB-Foren. Hammer. Man wird alt (zum Glück).



Lach nicht zu laut - die meisten hier sind dort auch angemeldet 

Gruss von nem "fast" 40-jährigen


----------



## EsFreak (30. Oktober 2007)

das mit dem schild bzw nen zettel oder so kann ich aufhängen! ich wohn da direkt in da nähe 10 min zu fuß! also wenn man mir sagt was und wie... würd ich mich drum kümmern das da bald en flugbnlatt hängt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EsFreak (30. Oktober 2007)

ah und noch merci mit da "gesichterpikel" info... aber das sind wahrscheins eh nur kleine kinder .... (bin selbst noch nit de älteste) aber die noch nie mehr als 5 km an einem tag gefahrn sind!


----------



## Mais (30. Oktober 2007)

also so nen quark hab ich ja noch nie gehört EsFreak


----------



## p41n (30. Oktober 2007)

nochmal zurück zum Thema.. wo kann man auf der PUR denn nun am besten biken? will sie kommendes we endlich mal austesten, ohne allerdings hinterher im krankenhaus liegen zu müssen..


----------



## Blocko (30. Oktober 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> nochmal zurück zum Thema.. wo kann man auf der PUR denn nun am besten biken? will sie kommendes we endlich mal austesten, ohne allerdings hinterher im krankenhaus liegen zu müssen..



Die PUR ist überall genial! Sicher und super finde ich es rund um Schüren.


----------



## 007ike (31. Oktober 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> nochmal zurück zum Thema.. wo kann man auf der PUR denn nun am besten biken? will sie kommendes we endlich mal austesten, ohne allerdings hinterher im krankenhaus liegen zu müssen..



Augen auf und Köpfchen an beim biken!!! Ein Baum kann einem immer und überall auf dem Trail liegend begegnen, daher brauchst du hier keine besonderen Bedenken haben!


----------



## Blocko (16. November 2007)

Hier mal zur Entspannung ein Film, der eine ähnliche Problematik in Frankreich dokumentiert: Film ab!

Ok, zurück zur realen Situation: Gibt es etwas neues bzgl. der Anzeige bzw. Reaktionen von Presse und Clubs?


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. November 2007)

Blocko schrieb:


> Hier mal zur Entspannung ein Film, der eine ähnliche Problematik in Frankreich dokumentiert: Film ab!



      

Super Toll, selten so gelacht. Gut gemacht !


----------

